# Sichtfeld in 2d-Rollenspiel



## wessi86 (1. Jul 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
ich arbeite momentan an einem kleinen 2d-Rollenspiel alá Diablo. Das ganze läuft als
Applet ab.
Momentan realisiere ich das Sichtfeld einfach so, dass ich ein schwarzes PNG über das gesamte 
Applet zeichne, wo in der Mitte ein Loch ist. Das unschöne an der Sache ist, dass man aus einem
Raum ebenfalls in einen anliegenden hereinsehen kann. Gibt es, bzw fällt euch vielleicht eine
elegantere Lösung ein?
Das Spielfeld wird anhand einer 2400*1800-Matrix gezeichnet und das Applet-Fenster hat eine Größe von 800px*600px.
Hier noch zwei Screenshots:
1. ohne Map
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

2. mit Map
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
Legende:
1 (weiß): Raum
3 (cyan): Gang
M (rot):   Monster
S (gelb):  Treppe

mfg, Christian


----------



## Marco13 (1. Jul 2011)

Läuft das auf sowas wie http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/120649-umsetzung-scheinwerfer.html raus?


----------



## wessi86 (1. Jul 2011)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Läuft das auf sowas wie http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/120649-umsetzung-scheinwerfer.html raus?



Oh ja, das hilft, vielen Dank! VA dieser Link hat mich beeindruckt:  https://code.google.com/p/straightedge/
Ist aber alles doch komplizierter als von mir gewünscht, da werd ich mich mal in den Semesterferien dransetzen!

mfg, Christian


----------

